# Halloween party after Halloween - would anyone go?



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Hell, I would go to a Halloween party in March if sombody had one.


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

GDfreak said:


> Hell, I would go to a Halloween party in March if sombody had one.


I second that!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

GD Freak and Darth are both right. Besides you are doing it one day after Halloween. Who wouldnt still be in the spirit by then. It might actually be a nice treat. You know how when Halloween is over its kind of like you cant wait for next year to do it all over again. Well Now they will still have your party to look foward too. And If you get up early enough you might be able to get some really cool decorations at 50% off to add to your collection before the party. I say do it, if they are your friends they will definately love to come.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I think being that Halloween is the night before this would not be a problem at all!

There are quite a few people actually doing this this year so I wouldn't worry about it. And imagine the great last minute deals you can grab! Your SIL would be able to get a costume at a discount for it too!


----------



## skrew2nite (Feb 2, 2006)

I too am planning my annual halloween party on Nov 1st due to the fact that I will be open to the public the 2 weekends before Halloween and Halloween night and my fiance's daughter will have her party the 2nd weekend in Oct. So yes a halloween party on Nov 1st is OK! 


A Halloween party in March...hhhhmmmm might be a good thing LOL even though I wouldn't have much time to build stuff but I think I could pull it off.


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

we had a party on nov.1st, one year...people came, but a few wouldnt come. I won t take that chance again. 
Maybe if you call it a maskerade (sp) and not halloween party, it might make a difference to some.
BUT.. I would go to some one elces!


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

My party last year was the weekend after Halloween and we still had a great turn out. Almost everyone we invited came and most came in costume!


----------



## drea11 (Jun 4, 2006)

colmmoo said:


> So my sister-in-law booked her trip from Ireland from October 28 through November 3. We usually have our Halloween party the Saturday before Halloween but since she already booked her flights, we are going to have our party on November 1 instead. For those of you who have hosted Halloween parties after Halloween, what's the turnout like vs. having the party the weekend before? Is it still as exciting?



We have a friend that has his in the summer because he works at a pro haunt during Halloween and still wants to be able to have a Halloween party. He gets weird looks from the neighbors when he puts out his tombstones but we have a great time!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Spookilicious mama said:


> GD Freak and Darth are both right. Besides you are doing it one day after Halloween. Who wouldnt still be in the spirit by then. It might actually be a nice treat. You know how when Halloween is over its kind of like you cant wait for next year to do it all over again. Well Now they will still have your party to look foward too. And If you get up early enough you might be able to get some really cool decorations at 50% off to add to your collection before the party. I say do it, if they are your friends they will definately love to come.


Oooo! Good point! I love when everything is %50 off at Spirit and Spencers. You could some awsome stuff for really cheap!!


----------



## Skullwerks (Jun 26, 2008)

halloween is on my mind 365 days a year I say DO IT!!!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Not only *yes,* but *h**l yes*!!!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I agree with all these guys.

I have been to a Halloween party on Nov1 before and it was great! It helped extend Halloween. I love the idea.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I think if you always have a good turn out, it will work. When you have friends and family that enjoy Halloween as much as you do, then you can count on a good turnout. 

Wouldn't work for me. I can throw a party and people come out of the woodwork, but if its Halloween, I have to invite 3X's the number of people to get a decent turn out...Makes it hard cause I never know who will come and what mix of people I will have. 

Maybe, I need to stop throwing parties and do a haunt instead....Gotta think on that one.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

What about doing it on Halloween that Friday?


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

I definitely say go for it - I've been to Halloween parties and club events after the big day itself and it was still a blast.. although as other people have said, I would go to a Halloween party anytime lol! Anything you can do to extend the season just that little bit longer and stave off the post-Halloween blues is great!

Also, if you were doing it a day or two after, you could do a "Day of the Dead" themed party and have sugar skulls as part of your spread!


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

I've had parties up to a week into Nov in the past, and everyone has come. If people won't come because it's a few days past, frankly they aren't welcome anyway.

Most of my friends start calling in September to check the date so that they can make sure they can book time off work, or change other plans, and the closest ones even offer to take time off the day before to help me set up the house (most of the house stays normal until the day of the party).


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 8, 2008)

Being Pagan, and having mostly Pagan friends, Samhain/Hallowe'en (the 31st, or the weekend before hand) is ALWAYS booked with parties, galas, rituals, etc. I like to host parties, so last year I had a Samhain party (with costumes, decor, a ritual to honour our passed loved ones, etc) the weekend AFTER (the astrological date of Samhain). I had a pretty good turnout--about 20-30 people coming and going through the night (not bad, since our house is pretty small), and everyone dressed up. 

I plan to do the same thing again this year, and already have people asking about it.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Neat!! Pagans huh? That's interesting!

I had a Pagan student in my class one year. I knew because she told me that Halloween was a religious holiday for her. I thought it was extra neat, especially living down here when we do!


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

This is slightly OT but Aelwyn - hoorah to see another Pagan on the board  MM to you! xxx


----------



## Oracle (Sep 3, 2008)

My friends & I absolutely love halloween, and throw a Halloween party every year. A few years ago we ran into a dilema, as we were invited to a monster Halloween party in another city, and were torn between going to it, or throwing our own. October 31st fell on a Friday that year. We decided not to choose, & went to the Halloween Party on Friday, and then throw our own back home on Saturday. The Saturday party was called "OCTOBER 32ND", and we now do it every year Oct. 31st falls on a friday, like this year!!


----------



## jodi (Aug 24, 2006)

re: people not coming to a halloween party on Nov 1.....it might have something to do with the fact that Nov 1 is "All Soul's Day" and in many churchs is a Holy Day. I know that I'd be hesitant to go to a "halloween"party on a Holy Day. And ye, we throw a BIG halloween party every year...before halloween (or on this year) 

just a thought...........


----------



## Malenkia (Sep 5, 2006)

We're doing ours on Nov 1st this year, too because our daughter is having hers on Halloween. But we're doing a very Anne Rice inspired party, so maybe I can tie the All Soul's Day aspect into it. And because Dia De Los Muertos is also at that time, we're going to have traditional treats like sugar skulls and I'm putting up a Ancestor's Altar for people to bring pictures or mementos on, too. I thought about trying to do it all on one night, but my head exploded *L*


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

If the people you invite love Halloween, I don't think you'll have a problem. If they are like the people in my area...that's another story. I practically have to bribe people to come around here...it's so frustrating.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Since Halloween is on the Friday, I think there will be lots of ghouls and zombies prowling the streets on the Saturday night. That will be the night when most of the pubs do their parties as well - and the hard-core people will do something on the Friday AND the Saturday! You might even have a better turn out. I say go for it.


Leigh Clements
The Mystery Maiden
Shot In The Dark Mysteries.com


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Better than the 31st*

I actually prefer to do my celebrating before or after the 31st because there is less competition and it elongates the holiday. On actual Halloween it's harder to get parents to come out after taking their kids around, and you're competing with the big costume contests and other celebrations. We're doing the 1st this year too, and I just made sure to send out Save the Dates early on to get it on people's calendars.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Better than the 31st*

I actually prefer to do my celebrating before or after the 31st because there is less competition and it elongates the holiday. On actual Halloween it's harder to get parents to come out after taking their kids around, and you're competing with the big costume contests and other celebrations. We're doing the 1st this year too, and I just made sure to send out Save the Dates early on to get it on people's calendars.


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

Personally, I would go to a Halloween party on Christmas eve if there was one. I think Saturday the 1st is still technically the Halloween season, so a party isn't a bad idea.


----------



## inthisguise (Oct 12, 2008)

Mine is on Nov. 1st but it is technically my housewarming party. Calling it the Haunted Housewarming...because buying your first home is scary! Taking cues from Dia de los Muertos and serving chili and nachos, but still having a costume contest and a combination of decoration. Because of the timing of buying the new house (settle 10.17) and most of my friends having young children, it was the best day to do it. It won't be a huge turnout, but those that are coming are really excited about it.


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

I agree with the gang here - people WILL go! I have to have my special one on Nov 1st as I don't want to interfere with those who have little trick or treaters going out - and I have about 45 people signed up so far to come out. People love halloween - most of them just don't want to admit it. It's a great excuse to get together....and who doesn't like costumes?


----------



## Runnin' on Island Time (Oct 20, 2006)

We always have our party the week after Halloween. So this year -- November 8th (seems very late) but already have lots of yes RSVPs.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

If it's a Halloween party, I won't care what Day and Month it is....I'd go!


----------



## Spades_gurl420 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would definitely go to an after Halloween, Halloween party. I'm actually online now looking how to spend Halloween after Halloween. My fiancée and I had great plans to go to Salem, MA and go to a q ball Halloween party in Maine, we were kidless for the first time in 5 years. We planned on having a blast, but this morning that all changed because we got pulled over. They arrested him, for some bogus mixed up charges that aren't even his charges. The police even looked It up too, themselves, and saw that it was a mix up so he even be in there at all, yet alone, until he sees a judge on Monday, the day after Halloween. So, yeah, people like myself, we love it. There should be places that have Halloween parties after Halloween. the have parties before Halloween why not after? Halloween is actually on a Sunday this year and in some states you cant even buy alcohol on a Sunday. So yeah, like I said, i'd be a fan of an after Halloween, Halloween party


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't think it would matter......I am having mine on November 6th. So far I have 32 people coming.It was the only time that I could have it. It's still a party and only the weekend after Halloween.


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

We have ours every year on the first Saturday in November. Works better for us, doesn't interfere with my 5 year old going TOT'ing. We always end up with 70-100 teenagers at the party. Plus, the BEST part of this is that you can hit all of the 75% after Halloween sales. One year I got over $1000 worth of stuff for around $300. I wouldn't change our party date for anything


----------

